# Building a Smoker



## chucksmokesmeats (Sep 10, 2019)

So I am building a smoker out of an old wood stove and piping the smoke to the  4 x 4 x 4 smokehouse. The stove will be about 14x12x20, should I go with a 6" pipe or a 4" pipe to the chamber??


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 10, 2019)

I personally would go bigger, you could always close the vent some if needed. but that's me, i'm sure some of the more knowledgeable  people with builds will be around.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 10, 2019)

When you say chimney...  do you mean the pipe going from the firebox to chamber..  or the chimney on top/out of the chamber ??


----------



## chucksmokesmeats (Sep 10, 2019)

Pipe going from firebox to chamber.


----------



## smokerjim (Sep 11, 2019)

sorry, I misread your post, forget my response.


----------



## chucksmokesmeats (Sep 11, 2019)

No worries, just looking for some advice before the build rather than post build, which is usually how I roll. Ha ha.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 11, 2019)

I would say 6" from FB to CC..  and then 4" out of the CC


----------



## chucksmokesmeats (Sep 11, 2019)

Thats the info I was looking for. Thanks!


----------

